# ghosts?



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

video of documentary part 1

part 2 is in related videos(WARNING screamer at the end of part 2)

*DO NOT WATCH IF EASILY SCARED*

ghosts... Do you think they are real?(and no i don't mean floating blankets)

To be honest: i first tought they where just imagination.. but back in my old house i saw a black human shaped shadow in a dark corner(no not my own shadow) for exactly 5 secconds(see?)... I wasn't that impressd tho as i knew the old house was very... old.

But these nights in a new(built 20 years ago) i was just reading something just before in went to sleep, but then froze and it felt like someone is pushing you in the back with the fingertips.. now this night i woke up from noisy door being opened and saw a white human form for 3 secconds... and no1(alive) opened my door..

could it be something with my grandma died a month ago?

I'm not someone who's easily scared by anything as it usualy is just something explainable like wind or a wondering cat..

But this is just so weird and all...

(with ghosts i mean enteties frompeople who died, not floating blankets, casper the friendly ghosts or danny phantom)


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2008)

No such thing.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Rick said:


> No such thing.


somehow i knew that you where gonna say that


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i reckon that uh um well you know that maybe that its no but of course well you see that possibly but however...uhhhhhhhh


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Well i reckon that uh um well you know that maybe that its no but of course well you see that possibly but however...uhhhhhhhh


*slaps* you're alright?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i reckon that uh um well you know that maybe...

Lol seriously i dont know, maybe, maybe not, however father christmas *IS* real :lol:


----------



## joossa (Sep 26, 2008)

"I want to believe."


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

"Believe"

Lol halo reference ^


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Well i reckon that uh um well you know that maybe...Lol seriously i dont know, maybe, maybe not, however father christmas *IS* real :lol:


santa?



Morpheus uk said:


> "Believe"Lol halo reference ^


and album of disturbed...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah yanks say santa where as us brits say father Christmas,


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Yeah yanks say santa where as us brits say father Christmas,


Do you people take drugs?


----------



## joossa (Sep 26, 2008)

joossa said:


> "I want to believe."


...from the X-Files for those of you that don't know.  

Oh, and there is no evidence to either prove or disprove the existence of ghosts, so it would be logically wrong and fallacious to say that they do/do not exist. We simply cannot come up with a conclusion. Now, mentioning whether one believes in them or not is different.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hallucination? Have you been taking your medication?  JK


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 26, 2008)

:blink: 

Not plausible or possible...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> :blink: Not plausible or possible...


*cough* oh heck another sceptic


----------



## Marcy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm the kind of person that believes you live, you die, the end. So, it's hard for me to believe in ghosts, or any kind of afterlife for that matter.

I'm pretty open minded though and won't discount the possibility of anything.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 30, 2008)

joossa said:


> ...from the X-Files for those of you that don't know.  Oh, and there is no evidence to either prove or disprove the existence of ghosts, so it would be logically wrong and fallacious to say that they do/do not exist. We simply cannot come up with a conclusion. Now, mentioning whether one believes in them or not is different.


Lol yeah i know, i ment my quote was, its off those seemingly random halo 3 adverts with "believe" on them, believe what?!

Lol

And no i dont take drugs just the scummy class mates &lt;_&lt;


----------



## harryallard (Sep 30, 2008)

ghosts are residual energy left by actions that people make in there lives. the stronger the emotions fuelling those actions, the more influential that energy is going to be. that's why places that are reported to have poltergeists and apparitions usually were once the site of a murder, battle, or other emotion-fuelled action.

that's how i see it, no floating sheet monsters with a ball on chain  

gosh i think too much for a 15 year old boy :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW... That theory isnt that crazy ya know.


----------



## darkspeed (Sep 30, 2008)

One of these days humans are going to wholly understand the Truth about the afterlife. That there isn't one.

Period.

Once we do we will be so much more liberated to focus on our lives while we are living them instead of basing our actions on the hope, faith, dream, wish or whatever you want to call it, that there is something better (or worse) waiting for us after our life has expired. We develop religions and ghost stories because we simply cannot accept the fact that there is no light at the end of the tunnel... There isn't even a tunnel. I mean seriously folks. What makes us so special as organisms on this big wet rock that we get to have ghosts and other organisms such as dogs, cats, monkeys mantids or amoebas don't become ghosts or go to "heaven". Is it because we have souls?? Ha!! Again what makes us so special that we get to have souls and other organisms don't. Cuz we can think and communicate and have advanced enough through evolution to have technology?? Please. The "emotional energy" idea is interesting, but again. We are actually fairly simple organisms, barely able to produce enough energy to keep a constant body temperature, much less leave a lasting chi imprint on a given environment. The sooner we realize that, the better off we are gonna be.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh heck.... I don't want to go on a rant so I'll say it real quick.

Our bodies are made from energies, and energy cannot be destroyed. You apply that to when the body decays. It releases energy, depending on the amount of electricity in one's body, certain amounts of energy is released. The energy can disappear almost instantly or maybe slowly fade over time. "Ghosts" are not wondering souls or avenging demons, they're in a sense energy hitting our brains, and our brains then try to translate it into something understandable. All in all humans create things to make themselves feel like there is something more, though some might have some finding it is then exaggerated. (I will admit I've witnessed at least four "ghosts" multiple times. Though many could be my imagination.) That was longer than I wanted it to be.

Darkspeed, there are recorded sightings of "ghost" animals, though I'm slightly skeptic of ghosts in general, I've seen one, multiple times. It could be my brain playing tricks on me, or trying to bring about a sense of closure, or it was a ghost.

Nice X-Files ref. Got a smile out of me.


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 1, 2008)

Our own minds create our sense of reality and what we percieve. We see what we truly want to see, which is why it is much harder to record what we see, whether it be ghosts or aliens or Jesus onto film. The camera does not want to see anything and therefore will record what was actually there. Show me an aparation on film and you will only encounter my "faith" that the film has been doctored. People will go to great lengths to convince others to believe what they do, even to the point of deception. Our mind also has a tendancy to associate our faith, our fear and our passions into what is real so that we notice things that are purely coincidental and translate it into something that appears paranormal. Whether that translatesis completely normal light effects into ghosts and spaceships, or Christ's face on a loaf of bread, we notice these things and our faith drives us to make an association that is not necessarily the case. It can be as simple as the new car effect... Ever notice how you never really notice how many models of a given automobile are driving around town until you purchase one and then they all seem to come out of the woodwork?? It isnt that they werent always driving around town prior, its is just that you didnt have that model on you mind before and therefore you simply didnt notice them.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol, I don't believe in ghosts, all this residual energy floating around and embodying itself in different forms, but I do believe in angels and demons...there is something to be said about occult practices and unnatural phenomonons that occur, such as divination, possesion and augury. Exorcism does actually occur. I know of no other ways to account for the amount of visions, possesions, out of body experiences, pshycics (though I believe most are frauds), and mediums.

Edit: Like the point Darkspeed made on our minds having effect on what we see. I too don't think that any apparition will be caught on film.


----------



## desana (Oct 1, 2008)

(((((BELIEVE!)))))


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 1, 2008)

desana said:


> (((((BELIEVE!)))))


I believe VERY strongly..........................in science.


----------



## harryallard (Oct 5, 2008)

ahhh darkspeed beat me downnn!


----------



## Ian (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, but you're wrong.

Here is proof that ghosts exist:


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 5, 2008)

You sell these on insectstore, Ian?


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 5, 2008)

And there goes your theory Darkspeed.

What is that thing...a marshmellow?


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 5, 2008)

-Asa said:


> And there goes your theory Darkspeed.What is that thing...a marshmellow?


LOL ghostbusters XD


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 5, 2008)

-Asa said:


> And there goes your theory Darkspeed.What is that thing...a marshmellow?


 &lt;_&lt; Damn.... I've been owned


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 8, 2008)

I definitely believe in ghosts as I have seen one - etheric double of my father. Most of you prolly think this to be a load of bs but, oh well, I know what i experienced  and am not crazy or on any meds, lol.


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 8, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> We see what we truly want to see.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 8, 2008)

About "We see what we want to see" - that is true. But what if you don't want to see it? What if someone else sees it too? some refer to these instances of 'seeing' things like this as upg - unsubstantiated personal gnosis - that is to say, you believe what you do by virtue of having experienced it. In the case of what I saw, it was also seen by my mother independently of me and we remarked on what we had seen afterward. Not to poke the jaguars, but I also believe from first first person experience in psychokinesis and precognition, but that is of course, another string. lol :}


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 9, 2008)

Idolomantis,

The shadow beings are referred to as shadow people and are well documented by MANY people. You can undoubtedly read about them on the net.

I tried to follow your newer story, but it was difficult to read. Perhaps you could clean up the following entry and include any other details. I didn't understand your timeline where you said "these nights" and later "this night". Was this recent? Was this all in a single night?

" But these nights in a new(built 20 years ago) i was just reading something just before in went to sleep, but then froze and it felt like someone is pushing you in the back with the fingertips.. now this night i woke up from noisy door being opened and saw a white human form for 3 secconds... and no1(alive) opened my door..

could it be something with my grandma died a month ago?

I'm not someone who's easily scared by anything as it usualy is just something explainable like wind or a wondering cat..

But this is just so weird and all..."

Doesn't matter whether it was real or not. It was very real for Idolomantis, as it is for many others. Idolmantis believes and that is the phenomenon (whether the ghost was in his head or outside it)! In the same way you suddenly start noticing a car everywhere, that you just bought, imagine all the patterns you're not regularly seeing. And then imagine all the unique details your missing because they are statistical rare events. And then imagine that you might be more inclined to see it again, if you have a reference point from the first time.

My dad didn't have a television when he was a young child. We've come a long way fast and have a long way to go before we know much about anything. We're all considered mantis experts by our non-hobbyist peers and yet Christian constantly has to remind us that our most basic Chinese Mantises are not T. "a." sinensis.  And we're still trying to figure out why mantises topple over dead sometimes, with no apparent warning. I'm not sure the mantis community is ready for the truth and yes, oh yes, The Truth Is Out There! The people that believe, believe. The people that don't believe, believe they don't believe! If 10,000 eye witness accounts add up to nothing, then any individual's account or opinion is at least as meaningless.

I would bet that ghosts do not exist, but I wouldn't bet my life on it! The Universe is full of many wonderful mysteries that are fun to entertain.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 9, 2008)

Peter, ok i'll retell the story in a better timeline.

2 months ago: my grandma died of cancer.

5 weeks later: i was reading something about photography just before i went to sleep.

Suddenly, i 'froze' and had the feeling that someone punch you in the back, i also felt a very chilling blow over my back.

I looked trough my room, but didn't saw anything at all, i checked my window, but both the window and ventilation raster were closed.

That week: Every night i felt being 'watched' by something, and often woke up completely sweaten and shocked.

5 days after "it" came: I woke up at 4 AM, cuz i heard my noisy door being opened. Again with a shock and sweat all over me. I turned around and saw somekind of white light in the corner.

I looked better, it looked almost human shaped. Then it dissapeared.

i checked on the corridoor, see if my cat had something to do with my door.(they do that more often) but they both were asleep.

days till now: I sleep with a mirror next to me( that's symbolic, on advice from a psychic), and only have the wake ups with sweat.

I don't know what "it" was, and i don't want to find out actualy.

I actualy don't think it has something to do with my grandma, cuz why would she scare me?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 9, 2008)

Idolomantis, look online for information on "sleep paralysis" - this is a liminal state that some people can access accidentally or on purpose where one is awake but in a sort of dream state. That may explain what you experienced, or not. Often characterized by extremely vivid and or terrifying visions. Many, many people who have experienced this state report seeing entities described as "shadow man" and the "hag." Not everyone who goes in to this state sees this of course, but often people are reported to see entities of particular interest to them, such as alien abduction etc.

Often, when people are leaving a state of sleep paralysis and start to enter waking conscious, they see the dark room where they are fill with light. I saw alternate bands of blue and yellow light rising as if I was descending down in an elevator. Sometimes the room is so illuminated when you are leaving this state that you can read in the dark. Gradually the bands of light and ambient light fade and you are again in the dark.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 9, 2008)

That does sound like sleep paralysis. Is it like something is 'holding' you down to the bed when you 'wake up'? That would be part of the paralysis.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not sure, I believe I have had an experience but... I not sure and it sounds REALLY fake when I type it out.  Also the absence of evidence something does exist is not proof that it doesn't!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 17, 2008)

" it's harder to proof that something doesnt exist, than profing it to exist" some guy a can't remember wrote this...


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2008)

How about this, " there are some events that currently can't be explain through science, this are what we call "ghosts"" does that make everyone happy? lol, I don't think it will.


----------



## shorty (Nov 9, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> One of these days humans are going to wholly understand the Truth about the afterlife. That there isn't one. Period.
> 
> Once we do we will be so much more liberated to focus on our lives while we are living them instead of basing our actions on the hope, faith, dream, wish or whatever you want to call it, that there is something better (or worse) waiting for us after our life has expired. We develop religions and ghost stories because we simply cannot accept the fact that there is no light at the end of the tunnel... There isn't even a tunnel. I mean seriously folks. What makes us so special as organisms on this big wet rock that we get to have ghosts and other organisms such as dogs, cats, monkeys mantids or amoebas don't become ghosts or go to "heaven". Is it because we have souls?? Ha!! Again what makes us so special that we get to have souls and other organisms don't. Cuz we can think and communicate and have advanced enough through evolution to have technology?? Please. The "emotional energy" idea is interesting, but again. We are actually fairly simple organisms, barely able to produce enough energy to keep a constant body temperature, much less leave a lasting chi imprint on a given environment. The sooner we realize that, the better off we are gonna be.


I completely concur. It truly amazes me that people focus their entire lives on the false hopes and promises of religion. It amazes me even more that people take it so seriously that people have been killed and wars have been fought over it. Why can't people wake up and realize the truth that it doesn't matter if there is or isn't anything beyond life. We are here on this earth for a period of time and then we die. We have to live for the here and _now_. There is no other time than the present. I just can't believe that people need solace so much because of that fear of death that they follow some ridiculous beliefs. And all of them are equally ridiculous.

Now, I am a very open-minded person who loves philosophy. I'll talk about most anything and consider some wild possibilities but I don't even like discussing such things as ghosts, religion, big-foot, etc. It's so blatantly false that I don't even like to bother bringing it up, not to mention that most of the folks who believe are so close-minded it's a huge pain and annoyance to argue over it.

As far as ghosts go, people that look for them are like people that are searching for Noah's ark. Gigantic wild goose chase. Give me a break. They might as well go find sasquatch while they're at it.

Our minds are more powerful than any of us think. Like DARKSPEED said, our faith, fears, and passions drives our brains to manifest these images. People that look for ghosts are probably going to look so hard they actually see them, or _think_ they see them. And he's very right that people who believe something go to great lengths to make other people share their beliefs.

As for sleep paralysis, I've actually experienced this before. At one point in my life I was very addicted to opiates, mainly heroin, and when you do these types of drugs they give you what is called "the nod." It's called this because you're constantly "nodding off" but you don't always fall asleep in the normal sense. Sometimes you get locked in this state in between sleep and waking life. When this happened I couldn't move and would often see strange things floating around my apartment but never any entities like other people have reported. I think this is caused by actually being "half-asleep" and the part of your brain that gets disabled during sleep is disabled and you dream while partially awake. It's such a weird thing to experience.


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 10, 2008)

shorty said:


> As for sleep paralysis, I've actually experienced this before. At one point in my life I was very addicted to opiates, mainly heroin, and when you do these types of drugs they give you what is called "the nod." It's called this because you're constantly "nodding off" but you don't always fall asleep in the normal sense. Sometimes you get locked in this state in between sleep and waking life. When this happened I couldn't move and would often see strange things floating around my apartment but never any entities like other people have reported. I think this is caused by actually being "half-asleep" and the part of your brain that gets disabled during sleep is disabled and you dream while partially awake. It's such a weird thing to experience.


I have also experienced these hallucinations that occur between asleep and awake. They occur when trying your damndest to stay awake while driving even though your body is doing all it can to force your eyes shut. Its as if you enter REM with your eyes open. The visual disturbances that follow are pretty scary, especially if you are trying to stay on the road. It'll definitely scare you into pulling over.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> video of documentary part 1part 2 is in related videos(WARNING screamer at the end of part 2)
> 
> *DO NOT WATCH IF EASILY SCARED*
> 
> ...


I believe that there is WAY more to this world than what meets the eye...however I wouldnt call them "ghosts". I have seen a LOT of things though that just cant be explained by the natural. I would go ahead and post everything I have seen and heard but if I did I would be here half the day and half half the forum calling me crazy!!! If you want to PM me or email me or something we could talk about it that way if you REALY wanna know though.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2008)

kmsgameboy said:


> I believe that there is WAY more to this world than what meets the eye...however I wouldnt call them "ghosts". I have seen a LOT of things though that just cant be explained by the natural. I would go ahead and post everything I have seen and heard but if I did I would be here half the day and half half the forum calling me crazy!!! If you want to PM me or email me or something we could talk about it that way if you REALY wanna know though.


yeah, i don't want to call em ghost but it's short.

i could call this topic "spiritual identities of people" but that's to long for me..

can you PM me your experiences?

i won't call you crazy, i've seen "things" myself.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yeah, i don't want to call em ghost but it's short.i could call this topic "spiritual identities of people" but that's to long for me..
> 
> can you PM me your experiences?
> 
> i won't call you crazy, i've seen "things" myself.


Well you see...I dont like to call them ghosts because I dont think that they are "people" or "spirits of people" at all...but rather...something else.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2008)

kmsgameboy said:


> Well you see...I dont like to call them ghosts because I dont think that they are "people" or "spirits of people" at all...but rather...something else.


What do mean by "something else"?

do mean you think it's some sort of "energy" or "aura"?

if that's the case i still won't call you crazy.. i've seen aura`s surrounding trees and over rivers..


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> What do mean by "something else"?do mean you think it's some sort of "energy" or "aura"?
> 
> if that's the case i still won't call you crazy.. i've seen aura`s surrounding trees and over rivers..


No...not quite...but hey I will add you as a friend and if I get the chance we can get into this more later. Right now my computer time is kinda limited.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 26, 2008)

I noticed that in the poll, no one chose the one about that they would believe in ghosts if they saw one or something like that. The majority of peeps (8 i think) expressed that ghosts were not possible. So i am to assume, correctly i think, that these individuals, even if they "saw" a ghost would not believe their own senses. Then I guess their senses would have, to them, been deceived or something. I guess it is irrelevant really, since I know them to exist to me at least. Perhaps it is impossible for most people to perceive a ghost because they lack the sensory receptiveness to perceive them, or the brains of the 6 individuals that claim to have seen ghosts on this forum are damaged goods to some extent to even be able to "see" ghosts. Either way doesn't really impact the veracity of whether or not ghosts exist - especially given that they DO exist subjectively to those who have "seen" them and DO NOT exist to those who deem them an impossibility.

What is a ghost? Who knows. I sense they are emanations or echoes of force or energy released from some event in the past that plays back on a loop, transcending time - like looking through a one way mirror. Perhaps I am wrong but it is irrelevant really to me what a ghost is since the real conversation, i sense, should focus on replication of the experience of perceiving the ghost so that it could be "verifiable," or not.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> " it's harder to proof that something doesnt exist, than profing it to exist" some guy a can't remember wrote this...


And of course, no one has offered a convincing enough argument on either side to convert the opposition. I am always fascinated by the long, sometimes heated arguments that people like to have about such imponderables as god(s), chupacabra, little gray spacemen, bigfoot, ghosts and fairies at the bottom of the garden. And all this discussion never seems to change anybody's mind.

I think that such arguments say much more about their proponents than they do about the subject under discussion, and it is nice, in this case, that no one made any P. paradoxa jokes!


----------



## shorty (Nov 28, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> I noticed that in the poll, no one chose the one about that they would believe in ghosts if they saw one or something like that. The majority of peeps (8 i think) expressed that ghosts were not possible. So i am to assume, correctly i think, that these individuals, even if they "saw" a ghost would not believe their own senses. Then I guess their senses would have, to them, been deceived or something. I guess it is irrelevant really, since I know them to exist to me at least. Perhaps it is impossible for most people to perceive a ghost because they lack the sensory receptiveness to perceive them, or the brains of the 6 individuals that claim to have seen ghosts on this forum are damaged goods to some extent to even be able to "see" ghosts. Either way doesn't really impact the veracity of whether or not ghosts exist - especially given that they DO exist subjectively to those who have "seen" them and DO NOT exist to those who deem them an impossibility.What is a ghost? Who knows. I sense they are emanations or echoes of force or energy released from some event in the past that plays back on a loop, transcending time - like looking through a one way mirror. Perhaps I am wrong but it is irrelevant really to me what a ghost is since the real conversation, i sense, should focus on replication of the experience of perceiving the ghost so that it could be "verifiable," or not.


Very interesting theory. I never really took the time to consider such possibilities as I normally dismiss such things as misinterpreted events, the power the of mind fooling us into seeing something that isn't there, or just people who are looking way to hard for paranormal experiences for whatever personal reasons. I really don't think that ghosts are "spirits" or dead people trapped in between this world and the next, especially because I truly doubt there is a "next world." However, I would be close-minded to not to at least look at this phenomenon with a philosophical perspective and would contradict my previous claim to be open-minded. First of all, it being said that I don't think that ghosts are "spirits" or what have you, I really hate using the term "ghost," but I will for lack of a better word. I like what you said about ghosts being emanations or echoes of force or energy released from some event in the past that plays back on a loop, transcending time. This is, of course, a good possibility but you really have to take into consideration the power of experience. If something is real enough to your own consciousness, it will be real to _you_. And just because something is real to _you_ doesn't make it real to anyone else. Am I denying your claims that you saw something strange? No, not all. Whether you saw an emanation of energy released from a past event, or just think you saw something that may have been fabricated by your own mind is irrelevant. What is relevant is that you had a powerful experience that has shaped your view of your own existence and the nature of your own reality.

I personally have never seen anything "paranormal" or whatever, but I did come up with an idea for what it could be. When you look at the emergent and symbiotic nature of reality, you see the connectedness of everything. I am you, you are me, and we are all made of the same stuff. Everything is interconnected, and we all make up one singular consciousness. The universe basically experiences itself subjectively. That being said, I think we can sometimes tap this singular consciousness and perhaps pull a memory out and partially experience something that happened to someone else in a particular area. There has been lots of evidence to support the existence of a telepathic bond between all humans.

As I previously stated, I have never seen a ghost, and until I do, I will remain quite skeptical of their existence. If I had such an experience, I would closely examine of all the factors involved and try to make a rational idea of what happened to me rather than jumping to conclusions about it. I don't like to believe in things as I think beliefs hinder the mind and don't allow further development. For, if you were presented with new information that challenges your belief structure, you would have to either deny the new information or change your beliefs. And beliefs are hard to change. That's why I like to have ideas rather than beliefs. I believe essentially nothing and I try to be constantly open to new ideas to further my knowledge of my own existence and consciousness.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 28, 2008)

shorty said:


> I personally have never seen anything "paranormal" or whatever, but I did come up with an idea for what it could be. When you look at the emergent and symbiotic nature of reality, you see the connectedness of everything. I am you, you are me, and we are all made of the same stuff. Everything is interconnected, and we all make up one singular consciousness. The universe basically experiences itself subjectively. That being said, I think we can sometimes tap this singular consciousness and perhaps pull a memory out and partially experience something that happened to someone else in a particular area. There has been lots of evidence to support the existence of a telepathic bond between all humans.


I don't care much for the energy explanation, but the singular consciousness fascinates me. Though what research suggests that we may all be psychologically connected?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I happen to live in an extremely creaky old house that has a gigantic tree with many pointy branches on it. The house was built somewhere around the 1920's. True Story: One day i was doing my buisness and we got a knock on the door. I rushed to the door and opened it to see an old man, hunched over. "May I speak to your parents" he said. After a long conversation, my mom came up to me and told me that the man said that his relitives lived in our house in 1931. He had a collection of photos of hus great grandparents standing infront of our house. It turns out that his great grandfather died as an old in the upstairs, when he fell over and broke his hip, and died shortly after.

So what is your opinion? how many ghosts do you think i have seen in my ancient house?


----------



## shorty (Dec 9, 2008)

-Asa said:


> I don't care much for the energy explanation, but the singular consciousness fascinates me. Though what research suggests that we may all be psychologically connected?


There was a study done, I believe within the last decade, but I may be wrong, where a scientist isolated a group of people for a day and allowed them absolutely no contact with the outside world. The scientist took another group of people, the same size as the other and gave them a crossword to do that was in USA Today the morning he isolated the first group. The group that took the crossword first, took it immediately after the newspaper had been released. After a full 24 hours of isolation, and after the country had done the crossword puzzle, he gave the isolated group the crossword puzzle and the second group did exceptionally well compared to the first group who did the puzzle before anyone else did. This suggests that it's possible for knowledge to be transmitted to our subconscious without us knowing it. There have been more studies done with promising results. You can look it up and you can actually experience this in real life. Haven't you ever been with a friend or relative and realized you were thinking the same thing or had a friend that you just felt like you had a deep connection to? Also, throughout history, discoveries and advancements in science seemed to happen around the same periods in time with no contact between countries. Obviously, nothing has been proven, but it seems logical that we have an inherent telepathic bond. I have had a powerful experience with this myself, and you can PM me for my experience with this but it was on a particular hallucinogenic drug and I don't want to talk about such things on a family friendly forum. I have a tendency to talk about my experiences with mind altering substances without taking into consideration who might be reading or listening to me. I'm used to being around friends and adults.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2008)

My mother truly believes in ghosts. She also swears on all her grandchildren that she has seen a u.f.o. As for me, I'll believe it when I see it. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Dec 10, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> video of documentary part 1part 2 is in related videos(WARNING screamer at the end of part 2)
> 
> *DO NOT WATCH IF EASILY SCARED*
> 
> I'm not someone who's easily scared by anything


What about clowns with knifes coming to kill you? Would you be afraid of that?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 10, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> What about clowns with knifes coming to kill you? Would you be afraid of that?


clowns are just pure evil.. ever seen "it" or killer klowns(yes with a K) from outer space?

but back to ghostly stuff.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 10, 2008)

"What about clowns with knifes coming to kill you? Would you be afraid of that?

smile.gif "

Mantis Dude:

I'd be scared of nuns, choirboys, armless men with strong teeth and even mantis lovers if they had knives and were coming to kill me!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 10, 2008)

shorty said:


> He gave the isolated group the crossword puzzle and the second group did exceptionally well compared to the first group who did the puzzle before anyone else did. This suggests that it's possible for knowledge to be transmitted to our subconscious without us knowing it. There have been more studies done with promising results. You can look it up and you can actually experience this in real life. Haven't you ever been with a friend or relative and realized you were thinking the same thing or had a friend that you just felt like you had a deep connection to?
> 
> Shorty: I have an even more amazing example than that. I chat regularly with a friend in Australia, who can ask me a question on, say noon of Thursday Dec. 11th, and I answer the question at 6p.m. on Wednesday, Dec. 10th! Eighteen hours before the question was asked, and this happens consistently!
> 
> It's a wonderful world!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm facing a new problem.. again something with ghosts. but this time they're in my dreams.

I've been dreaming this 3 times now, three following nights.

So i am in some other person's body, i can see hear feel whatever he feels, and every time it's someone else.

Every dream a different house, person, and family.

And everytime i'm up in the night doing my/his work, when i hear strange noises, and i see nothing.

and iot always end up in a childs scream, telling he saw a ghost.

and it ends the ghost attacking.

It's really scary and i wake up sweaten and shaking.

it looks like i'm in someone's body watching a ghost attack.

and it looks so real..

has anyone had this before?


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 5, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]oooo, I'm a ghost[/SIZE] [SIZE=8pt]mantis[/SIZE]

But seriously, has anybody noticed that most of the people on these programs look kinda crazy? Cool stuff, just hard to believe though, I surpose you can only know if you saw something move in real life on its own with nobody else in the room, people still probably wouldnt believe you though lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 5, 2009)

We were waiting for that joke  

anyway, people don't believe what they don't see.

like the platypus, people thought the guy was an idiot, because they didn't see it.


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 5, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> We were waiting for that joke


I was suprized no one had done it yet


----------

